# Add Calender Style Program Planner



## bradjames (Feb 16, 2006)

I use season pass manager to plan all my recordings and I set it for first runs only. Because of this, especially in the summer, frequently no shows will record for an entire day. If a calender feature was added that would allow you to highlight a given day and it showed you what was going to be recorded a person could tell if they where going to be left without any recordings. Also at a quick glance you could check to see if your preferences were correct. It would also alert you that no new programing for that day would record and allow you to select other one time recordings for programs that are typically not recorded. Example it could show something like this. After selecting 5-10-2006 from a calender it would show the shows that are planned for that day.

5-10-2006

10:00 AM Punk'd

1:00 PM Day of our lives

5:00 PM Poker Superstars.

Thanks


----------



## Static (Apr 13, 2006)

cool idea!


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

I think this would work better as a feature on TiVo Central online, or exposing the data on the unit as a web service so PC applications, like an advanced TiVo Desktop, could display things that way.


----------



## JLeibovitz (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm definitly with you on the planner idea - and I'm more with it if, like the person befoer me suggested putting it into the TiVo desktop app.

Right now I rarely use desktop because it really doesn't have much along the lines of use - something like the planner would make it worth opening more often so that I could sit there and watch TV while planning out the week.


----------

